# Identifying help!!



## evanta2 (Sep 3, 2018)

I was given a few decent sizes pieces of this wood by one of my customers. They had found it stashed under the stairs of an old house he was demoing. Im curious as to what it is, also why they hid it away under some stairs. Hopefully someone can help me with the first. Its really hard and pretty heavy. The bark pattern seems to zig zag. Thanks in advance!!


----------



## evanta2 (Sep 3, 2018)

I have another mystery piece.. it was given to me by my great uncle, he said hed had it for well over 30years. I put some chipped turquoise in the voids and slapped some tung oil on it. The second picture is the unfinished backside. Hoping someone could help identify it too. Thanks!!


----------



## phinds (Sep 3, 2018)

Please do one mystery wood per thread.

The first piece looks like blue mahoe. The yellow end grain looks like a photography problem. Is it really that color? Never mind; I see that you did a subsequent pic. Why post pics of the same piece of wood when it's clear that one of the pics is badly off-color?


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 3, 2018)

My guess for the first one is Desert Iron Wood

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## evanta2 (Sep 3, 2018)

Its two different pieces, one pic was taken inside the other outside. Here they are together and natural lighting.


----------



## evanta2 (Sep 3, 2018)

barry richardson said:


> My guess for the first one is Desert Iron Wood


Im thinking youre right. Some of the pictures i looked up appear really similar and the bark look the same. Thanks!!


----------



## phinds (Sep 3, 2018)

Barry is more likely right than my first guess. Pretty easy to tell though, if you can get a good closeup of a well cleaned up end grain. The end grain of desert ironwood is pretty distinctive

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## evanta2 (Sep 3, 2018)

Its two different pieces, one pic was taken inside the other outside. Here they are together and natural lighting. 


phinds said:


> Please do one mystery wood per thread.
> 
> The first piece looks like blue mahoe. The yellow end grain looks like a photography problem. Is it really that color? Never mind; I see that you did a subsequent pic. Why post pics of the same piece of wood when it's clear that one of the pics is badly off-color?



I didn't know one piece per thread was a thing, no problem. I posted another picture in the comments. It was two pieces not one.


----------



## evanta2 (Sep 3, 2018)

phinds said:


> Barry is more likely right than my first guess. Pretty easy to tell though, if you can get a good closeup of a well cleaned up end grain. The end grain of desert ironwood is pretty distinctive


----------



## evanta2 (Sep 3, 2018)

I just saw this comment. I'll sand a piece down.


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 3, 2018)

Saw it or sand it, if it smells like crap , it is ironwood.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Mr. Peet (Sep 4, 2018)

I was thinking Jamaican dogwood or Soldierwood at first, but Desert Ironwood looks like a good choice. Pounds per cubic foot would help seal the deal...


----------



## DKMD (Sep 4, 2018)

The second pic reminds me of black locust burl. Pretty stuff!


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Sep 8, 2018)

Desert ironwood dosen't float, so toss it in something large enough for it. If it floats, rule out DIW. If it sinks, it's probably DIW. I don't know if other woods sink, but you now have something to go on. ................ Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## phinds (Sep 11, 2018)

Nubsnstubs said:


> Desert ironwood dosen't float, so toss it in something large enough for it. If it floats, rule out DIW. If it sinks, it's probably DIW. I don't know if other woods sink, but you now have something to go on. ................ Jerry (in Tucson)


Dozens of other woods sink so that's hardly a definitive test but it IS a good indicator in this case.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

